# 1992 Camaro RS [large photos ITT]



## Luda

Im a bit of a photo nut, and have taken an obscene amount of photos of my car [pushing 1300 photos and about 5GB, and ive only had the car for about 7 months]

since i didnt see a photography section i figured here would be the best place to share them.

without further ado:


----------



## Luda

Luda said:


> Im a bit of a photo nut, and have taken an obscene amount of photos of my car [pushing 1300 photos and about 5GB, and ive only had the car for about 7 months]
> 
> since i didnt see a photography section i figured here would be the best place to share them.
> 
> without further ado:



and images fixed


----------



## Midnight Tech

There's a car in those pics luda? :bgrin:

Seriously, nice car, excellent photography, and good looking young lady!


----------



## Luda

unfortunatly the car isnt looking as good these days, had a person decide to slam on the brakes at a green light with a clear intersection, took the trailer hitch to the hood latch. so ive not got a rusty black hood on it, doesnt look as clean but adds some charecter to the car.

thanks for the compliments, always nice to hear good things about my work, although ive got a TON more where those came from [3.91GB containg over 1000 6MP photos of the car with various models and back grounds]


----------

